# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  CKD - Độ xe -> Độ đèn LED thay cho bóng pha/cot zin theo xe.

## CKD

*CKD - Độ xe -> Độ đèn LED thay cho bóng pha/cot zin theo xe.*

Vụ độ đèn này nó không dính gì đến cơ khí, càng không dính gì dến CNC.
Nhưng độ chế là một niềm vui, dù ít hay nhiều thì khi tự thực hiện nó mang lại nhiều điều thú vị cho người thực hiện. Không chỉ có đồ độc lạ do tự tay mình, mà qua đó còn học hỏi được rất nhiều điều khác. 

Nhân lúc buồn chán vì có nhiều nghề, nhàn cư vi bất thiện nên tìm cái gì đó phá. Nghĩ đến việc gần đây hay đi buổi tối nên muốn nâng cấp đèn xe tẹo cho nó sáng hơn chút.
Đọc nhiều cụ trên mang không phát hiện được gì nhiều, có rất nhiều cách làm cho đèn xe sáng hơn như mạch tăng sáng gì gì đó.
Do không có chủ định viết cái bài này nên không có nhiều hình ảnh để mà úp lên. _Nhưng đây là một vài điều đã làm tổng kết lại để anh em nào muốn làm thì có chút thông tin, đở phải mất nhiều thời gian hơn._

Xe thực hiện là *Honda Airblade 2010 110cc*

1. Mạch tăng sáng? Cái này mình chưa có tìm hiểu đủ, nên không biết nó cụ thể là như thế nào.

2. Thay bóng halogen xịn hơn, loại bóng thạch anh, cho ánh sáng trắng hơn xíu so với loại bóng zin theo xe. Bóng zin theo xe là loại *Philips HS1 12636*. Nhưng thấy bóng cũng đắt mà hiệu quả không cao

3. Thay bóng LED  :Big Grin: , quá hiện đại. Hỏi google thì thấy có 1001 loại đang được bán tại VN thông qua các shop. Thật giả lẫn lộn vì loạn các review.

4. Thấy có nhiều thông tin phải độ lại sạc, độ điện bình v.v...

Cuối cùng thì thế nào?
1. LED thì loạn cào cào, nên cũng chẵng biết nên thế nào. Thôi thì chọn đại một em rẻ, thử nghiệm trước. Tổng chi phí cả ship là 290K. Bóng 2 tim, có mã là 02J được BH 6T. Loại này dùng râu giải nhiệt, thích hợp cho mấy cái góc hẹp hẹp  :Wink: 
Có thể loại này nó không xịn, không bền v.v... thì với 290K học phí nó cũng không đắt. Rất dể để thử, vọc, hiểu. Sau đó muốn ngon hơn thì Philips cũng với được. Chứ bỏ hơn củ ra mà vọc nó tèo thì chết  :Big Grin: 





Công suất không cao, ánh sáng trắng. Đặc biệt có input là AC/DC

2. Tìm hiểu xem tại sao phải độ điện, sạc gì đó.
- Căn bản thì phần lớn xe dùng bóng halogen điện đèn là AC. Một số xe mới điện đèn không được điều áp, một số điện đèn là ngược phase (con xe mình, lát nói sau).
- LED thì phần lớn là dùng DC, nếu điện áp ổn định thì chất lương sáng & tuổi thọ LED + driver tốt hơn  :Big Grin: 

Vậy nên tốt nhất và đúng trong hầu hết trường hợp là chuyển dây đèn qua dùng acquy hết. Khi đó vừa là DC, vừa có điều áp v.v...
Nhưng khi dùng bình trên những xe không được thiết kế để dùng đèn qua bình thì công suất sạc không đủ. Do đó mở đèn lát là hết bình dù xe đang nổ máy.

3. Tìm hiểu cách lắp và cân chỉnh ảnh sáng.

Tranh thủ đọc sách giải ngố trước khi vọc phá  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Với con xe của mình, AB 2010 thì nó dùng cục sạc có hình thế này (google đỏ con mắt, hình lấy từ internet)


Nhìn hình thì cũng chẵng biết nó là thế nào. Nên kẹp dây đo thử trực tiếp trên xe thì kết quả thế này.
1. Dòng sạc zin theo xe maximum là 2.3A đo trên xe của mình. Với điện áp sạc max là 14.2V. Vậy công suất sạc là khoảng 32W. Và khi máy đã nổ thì toàn bộ hệ thống điều khiển động cơ (IC, bơm v.v...) đều không dùng điện bình  :Big Grin: 

2. Điện áp vào đèn là bán sin, và có chiều âm. Tức mass của xe là cực (+), 2 dây pha/cót là (-). Và bán sin là kết quả lọc 1/2 bán kỳ của điện xoay chiều AC. Nguyên lý cục sạc zin như hình dưới (tham khảo thêm ở đây https://www.shindengen.com/products/...l4Ybf484ryqBdI)


Với cục sạc như trên thì điện áp ra cho đèn được điều áp. Đo thực tế với RMS VOM có điện áp ra đèn khoảng 12.3V.
Loại này là loại cắt pha, không phải loại ngắn mạch nên có thể nói là xịn rồi. Khi không có tải không làm nóng hệ thống điện.

3. Quá trình mua, khi chưa nhận được bóng LED thì hơi lo và cố tìm các MOD lại hệ thống đèn sao cho tối ưu, không qua bình, ổn định áp = tụ  :Big Grin:  Lý do là vì đuôi đèn có chiều âm như đã nói ở trên.
Nhưng khi nhận được đèn, thấy thông số đèn có điện áp đầu vào chấp nhận AC với dãi áp từ 8-18V. Quá good rồi. Đo thử tim cốt với 14V ra dòng khoảng 1.4A ngốn 19W điện  :Big Grin: . Quên mất thông số khi bật pha.

4. Quá trình lắp thì hơi mệt vì phải khom lưng cúi đầu. Và góc hẹp vì không tháo cả chóa ra mà thọt tay vào trong hốc để lắp. Thay đổi độ dài đèn để tìm điểm hội tụ pha/cốt tốt nhất.

Nhận được hàng  :Big Grin: 


Lắp


5. Chờ tối test thành quả  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fusionvie

Loại led này em cũng thử nhiều, sáng thì sáng nhưng lắp với chóa phản xạ của bóng halogel thì chỉ được mỗi cos, pha thì tóe tòe leo rất khó chỉ

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề vì chóa đèn được thiết kế cho bóng halogen với vị trí và hình dáng tim đèn như thế rồi.
Giờ thay qua bóng LED, góc phát sáng, hình dáng luồn sáng nó đều khác nên nó không thể gom sáng nét như bóng nguyên bản được.

Nên thay bóng chỉ là giải pháp tạm thời và đơn giản thôi. Muốn ngon hơn thì phải độ cả chóa đèn, kiểu như mod projector vậy  :Big Grin: 
Ngoài ra bóng LED rẻ tiền thì tuổi thọ & hiệu suất bóng nó cũng mơ hồ lắm

----------

